# Columbus MAX Corsa Extra



## bolo yeung

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Eddy-Merckx-C...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item2c51ebfdd8

Am not connected with the seller but thought it interesting that the merckx factory released Columbus Max tubed Corsa extra's ?


----------



## kjmunc

Hard to tell without better pics but the tubes certainly look like Max or MX and the label says Corsa Extra.

Why would the factory label a completely differently build bike the same as a SLX/TSX bike? Seems much more likely that it's a repainting/labeling error, but you never know. Getting a serial number would help clear it up.

Has anyone ever heard of Merckx releasing a Corsa Extra built with Max?


----------



## HigherGround

It would interesting to see if the brake bridge is engraved with the Merckx logo.


----------



## em3

I have never seen an original MXL in factory paint paint scheme without chrome dropouts (with the exception of the recent re-issues), so my guess is that its a respray with incorrect labeling. From what I can make out it appears like a carbon fork as well (can't make out the crown details due to poor pics).
em3


----------



## kjmunc

Serial No is C4843, according to the seller. More pics have been added too. 

Agreed about the chrome....it would be most unusual for an early 90's bike with original paint not to have ANY chrome, so I'm sticking with my re-paint/mis-labeled theory.

Still obviously a MAX tubed MX-Leader though, so somebody might be able to pick up a bargain.


----------



## martinrjensen

*More pictures are up now*

I emailed the seller asking for more pictures. He added a couple up there and gave me the serial number C4843. According to the Cadre site for serial numbers, this is at best not complete. That leading C means it's either a Corsa model or a 90/91 like my Corsa. It's hard to tell if the lug work looks like mine but I don't think it does.
I see no engraved logo names on the frame at the top of the seat stays or on the front fork lug. Maybe they were not accented with trim on the repaint? I think it's safe to say this is a repaint at this point.
Note that it "does" appear to have some kind of lettering on the rear brake bridge right where it's supposed to be, and the shape of the brake bridge looks just like my 90 Corsa.
If I was bidding on it I would want to see better and closer pictures.


----------



## HigherGround

martinrjensen said:


> I think it's safe to say this is a repaint at this point.


At the risk of being a party pooper, I'm wondering that if (and I emphasize if) it's an incorrectly labeled repaint, how do we even know it's really a Merckx?


----------



## merckxman

Pretty interesting. What caught my eye was this in the listing: "Eddy Merckx Corsa Extra, a rare example of one made of Colombus Max tubing,.....prior to the introduction of the MXL tubeset."

That bike would have to be 1992ish and earlier? 

My understanding is that the "true" MAX top tube is different than that used in the EM MXL. And, I see that in this ebay bike the top tube lugs are much different than at least post 1993 EM MXLs. Also, the ebay bike's toptube becomes flat towards the seattube whereas the EM MXL becomes flat towards the headtube. 

The fork appears to be MAX also but without a lugged fork crown; I've seen a number of these...they look aero.


----------



## doglearn89

*Not a carbon fork*



em3 said:


> I have never seen an original MXL in factory paint paint scheme without chrome dropouts (with the exception of the recent re-issues), so my guess is that its a respray with incorrect labeling. From what I can make out it appears like a carbon fork as well (can't make out the crown details due to poor pics).
> em3


It's not an "MXL", it's an "MAX". 
<http://www.cadre.org/Merckx/catalog/Gita%201992/CCI00001.jpg> 
That is not a carbon fork, that is one of the two crown options offered by Columbus in the MAX tubeset and lugs, which is not the same as the Merckx MXL tubeset and lugs. This crown has lugs inside the fork blades. The other crown is externally lugged. These are still available in limited quantities from at least one framebuilding parts supplier. It might originally have had a chrome right chainstay and dropouts, but Merckx bikes came in lots of non-standard team colors, so it still *could* possibly be original...


----------



## cendres

Not sure this is helpful, as my memory is quite probably flawed, but I think I remember reading that Merckx used either a different top tube or installed the MAX top tube backwards (!) to change the ride quality of their MAX frames. Not sure how the latter would work with the lugset, though, unless it was custom or something. I do know that the Merckx top tube was different than that of my Tommasini Velocista of the same vintage. 

Can anyone shed any light into the hazy fog of my recollections..?


----------



## atpjunkie

*maybe just maybe*

it predates when Eddy started getting his Max tubes custom
maybe this is a forebearer of the MXL


----------



## texbike

*I think it is the real deal...*

I do remember reading somewhere that Merckx did a Corsa in MAX tubing. I always assumed that it was an early MXL with a different name.

As pointed out, the top tube appears to be full Max as well as the fork having the standard Max style crown thjat the VERY early MX Leaders used.

I think that this bike is a "missing link" in the evolution of the Merckx line.

If it was my size, I'd be all over it (even though I'm in the process of downsizing the current stable).

Texbike


----------



## martinrjensen

*Not sure on that.*

I think that the cable routing through the top tube means it's more likely a 90's build. I have an 85 and the cable routing is on top of the top tube and my 91 is through the top tube like this one.


atpjunkie said:


> it predates when Eddy started getting his Max tubes custom
> maybe this is a forebearer of the MXL


----------



## texbike

martinrjensen said:


> I think that the cable routing through the top tube means it's more likely a 90's build. I have an 85 and the cable routing is on top of the top tube and my 91 is through the top tube like this one.


My guess would be that this bike was built in the 1990-1992 time frame.

Toomanybikes had a Dancelli (sp?) a while back that was constructed of MAX tubing with the same top tube and fork crown as on this bike. He hinted that it could have connections to the Merckx factory. I'd love to see that Dancelli and this Corsa side by side. I'm willing to bet that they are VERY similar in appearance.

Texbike


----------



## Tech2010

I don't know the specifics of the full Merckx product range but I too have seen authentic Merckx "Corsa Extra" branded framesets with full Columbus MAX tubing, instead of the usual SLX. This is with a complete Columbus MAX tubeset, not like the more common MXL with partial MAX tubes. The forks were also different with massive MAX shaped sections with a unique "aero" sloping crown. I'm not sure where these Corsa Extra MAX fit into the EM evolutionary scheme but they definitely do exist. One of the ones I have seen is a time trial frameset, another was a road race frameset. Perhaps Merckx did a small production of MAX tubed Corsa Extras for pros and those who wanted a crazy stiff frameset, leading up to the introduction of the early MX Leader (full MAX tubing) and the subsequent MXL (partial MAX tubing). 




texbike said:


> I do remember reading somewhere that Merckx did a Corsa in MAX tubing. I always assumed that it was an early MXL with a different name.
> 
> As pointed out, the top tube appears to be full Max as well as the fork having the standard Max style crown thjat the VERY early MX Leaders used.
> 
> I think that this bike is a "missing link" in the evolution of the Merckx line.
> 
> If it was my size, I'd be all over it (even though I'm in the process of downsizing the current stable).
> 
> Texbike


----------



## ctam

I found this on another forum. Looks like a Corsa Extra built with full Max tubes did exist....

Wow....looks like a Suntour Superbe Pro group is on there...


----------



## hroch

Here is another example of MAX Corsa Extra, mentioned by Mercxman in other thread here from Ebay:
>
290387475998
Flat seatstays like my 1993 that attach to the back of the seat tube but has the "aero" kind of MAX forks (w/o fork crown). Perhaps owned by Phil Anderson. In Motorola colors
Serial number C9591

So here are nice pictures by new owner (go down the page).

My guess is that this is a development stage- or missing link; They made Corsa Extra of several tubing sets anyway, and at some point they went with Max, then tried Max top tube backwards, which worked great, and started that to call MXL.
First MXL at cadre.org has serial D1079.


----------



## fyx

i have a few NOS max merxk corsa extras. definitely a distinction between them as they developed into the MXL range.

I have MXL's also and the bike I'll never sell is a columbus MAX llewellyn (darrell mcculloch).

bikes for life.


----------



## aptivaboy

There was one on the Bay of Evil a couple of days ago - huge Max tubes and fork and what appeared to be factory gold Corsa Extra decals, and external top tube brake cable eyelets. It was an interesting look.


----------



## stevenc

I know this is an old thread, but in case anyone is interested, I've found one of these: indeed something that looks like an MX Leader but is branded Corsa Extra. External lugs on the fork, just like the MX Leader. MAX tubing but no sticker. Genuine.
Can't post picture yet...


----------



## alexsims

I have the same bike with Columbus Max with Corsa Extra. Sérial Number C7054

See: Merckx Vintage Columbus MAX Corsa Extra Motorola Team 1992 | eBay


----------



## latman

that doesn't surprise me at all , Corsa Extra started with SLX tubing , then progressed to TSX then progressed to MAX (have a few photos but they are too large to upload)


----------



## latman

this brochure says Corsa extra and MAX tubing but I cannot see a little gold sticker


----------



## alexsims

I put my Eddy Merckx Corsa Extra on Ebay. 
But i have no idea of the price that i can ask.
Approximately, what is the price can i ask for this bike ? 

Rare Merckx Vintage Columbus MAX Corsa Extra Motorola Team 1992 | eBay

Thanks for your advice !


----------



## Emerxil

Corsa Extra was the highest EM model (regardless of SLX/SPX, 753, TSX, MAX tubes) in 1986-1991. The first CE MAX was built in summer 1990: a set of MAX tubes, a set of lugs Max, fork crown "aero" and seat stays attached to the side of the seat lug (without EM logo). First modification: the seat stays are set to "fastback". (all the rest unchanged). Second modification: changing the fork to "Mx Leader model". (all the rest unchanged). The third modification (means the appearance of the Mx Leader model - 1992, the beginning of the D series) : change of the top tube to a tube from the Minimax set (it was not a "reversal" of the Max tube), change of the top lugs (the rest unchanged). Another modification: return from "fastback" to seat stays (SLX instead of Max) on the side (without SSC "EM logo"). Last change: replacement of BB cover with "EM logo". Final version Mx Leader: another modification of the seat stays on the SSC "EM logo". (1993). To make it more difficult, it happened (in 1992) that 3 varieties were produced simultaneously... C4843 was built at the beginning of 1991.


----------

